# #4 wire trimmed down to #8 to fit into contactor(?)



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

amer28 said:


> Greetings and thanks for any help.
> 
> Servicing parking lot lighting and noticed that at the contactor it seems someone has cut off part of the bare wire (please see photo) - basically going from like a # 4 with enough wire cut off to look like about 8 stranded and then into the contactor. The only reason I can think of is that they thought it would be easier to fit into the contactor. I guess its possible that the full wire might still be conducting from the contactor and they just did it so the screw would hold down ? Any ideas ?
> 
> Again, thanks for any info.


 That is illegal . those lugs have to be good for # 4 wire.
Look at 110.14 (A)


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

They trimmed them down cause #4 probably wouldn't fit thoes screw terminals and the original installaer was too lazy/stupid/cheap/or didn't give enough of a damn to get the proper contactor, the correct lugs or reduce the wire size correctly.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

definately hackwork


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> definately hackwork


I don't see any blue carlons in that picture...:blink:


----------



## amer28 (Aug 7, 2010)

Get it and exactly what I thought. I see butcher work everyday and I constantly say "why". It actually looks like it could have fit in even without trim so again, I scratch my head.

Is it at all logical that this could reduce power out considering it is only 1/2 inch long of wire cut down/off? 

Can that sort of call be definitively made? 

Again, thanks


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

amer28 said:


> Greetings and thanks for any help.
> 
> Servicing parking lot lighting and noticed that at the contactor it seems someone has cut off part of the bare wire (please see photo) - basically going from like a # 4 with enough wire cut off to look like about 8 stranded and then into the contactor. The only reason I can think of is that they thought it would be easier to fit into the contactor. I guess its possible that the full wire might still be conducting from the contactor and they just did it so the screw would hold down ? Any ideas ?
> 
> Again, thanks for any info.


I had to do that once in a switch, because the HO wanted all #12, even for illumination, but he wanted to keep his old devices (switches) and they were so old that 14 stranded was the biggest conductor that could fit. So I had to cut about 3 wires for the #12 it to fit.

ahhh!!! Homeowners!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I got a nickel that says the circuit is only 20 amps, _maybe_ 30. They installed larger wire for voltage drop. They could easily and legally wire-nutted a 12 or 10, and ran that to the terminals.


----------



## wirenut71 (Dec 5, 2010)

I agree with 480sparky. They probably ran #4 for voltage drop but, were lazy to reduce conductors that are suitable for the contactor.


----------

